# Tinny never been in Salt . How to Prep ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Picked up a "Tinny" it has never been in salt water , It is a riveted hull .

Are there any treatments that can be applied to protect it ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As far as I know if you aren't bottom painting it, then it's best to leave it bare. The aluminum will oxidize a little to create it's own protective layer. Be careful of dissimilar metals, and rinse well after use.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The advertising hacks on TV will tell you just coat it with Sharkhide metal protectant.
Have no idea if the stuff actually works, but I thought of buying some for my poling platform tubes. 
You could do your hull and then let me know if I would be wasting my money...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The points that will give you trouble is where dissimilar metals are in contact. Try to avoid use of anything but aluminum or plastic fasteners. Rinse well with fresh water after every use and keep the paint in good condition.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Leave it bare and wash it inside and out. The paint on the outside traps traces of saltwater and the paint will start to bubble from corrosion.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Leave it bare and wash it inside and out. The paint on the outside traps traces of saltwater and the paint will start to bubble from corrosion.


Hate to buck this site-but the fella's over at tinboats.net can tell you anything you want to know about tin boats and their upkeep,and repair


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hunter4626 said:


> Hate to buck this site-but the fella's over at tinboats.net can tell you anything you want to know about tin boats and their upkeep,and repair


I built an aluminum poling skiff and the build is on there. Look up Smackdaddy's Pole Dancer


----------



## SWFLrunner (Mar 27, 2017)

Problem is if it sits on salty carpeted bunks it can eat up the aluminum right where it sits on them. Hard to rinse it right after it's sitting on the bunks. Put holes in a jon boat like that.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

many alum skiffs come with factory paint and are fine. If it didn't come painted I would leave it bare. If you feel compelled to paint it prep it well, use an aluminum conditioner, prime with 2 part epoxy and paint with 2 part epoxy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> many alum skiffs come with factory paint and are fine. If it didn't come painted I would leave it bare. If you feel compelled to paint it prep it well, use an aluminum conditioner, prime with 2 part epoxy and paint with 2 part epoxy.


As long as the rivets are not allowing salt from the inside of the boat it's great but otherwise 300 rivets...one will leak and then begins the corrosion. I have seen lots of all welded painted hulls and you won't find a single one without bubbles under the paint.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

In my 1967 tinny restoration thread we had many rivet leaks and much corrosion and used Gluvit to coat the inside of the boat and seal the rivets from inside. We then coated that with bed liner. Our boat had a deck to hide all this mess. We also used bed liner on the bottom outside. The problem comes with the rivets inside the ribs which are pretty much impossible to coat completely. A welded boat is vastly superior but there are a lot of riveted boats in use, many are older than dirt and still kicking.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I built an aluminum poling skiff and the build is on there. Look up Smackdaddy's Pole Dancer


Wow Smack-hell of a build-followed it thru 21 pages-why in the world did you sell it? Something like that I would of kept even if I were to get another boat.I hear you're ailing? Hope its not serious.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> In my 1967 tinny restoration thread we had many rivet leaks and much corrosion and used Gluvit to coat the inside of the boat and seal the rivets from inside. We then coated that with bed liner. Our boat had a deck to hide all this mess. We also used bed liner on the bottom outside. The problem comes with the rivets inside the ribs which are pretty much impossible to coat completely. A welded boat is vastly superior but there are a lot of riveted boats in use, many are older than dirt and still kicking.


Mine is a '76 hull still kicking!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hunter4626 said:


> Wow Smack-hell of a build-followed it thru 21 pages-why in the world did you sell it? Something like that I would of kept even if I were to get another boat.I hear you're ailing? Hope its not serious.


It was a fun boat but I may start running a trip here and there next year and needed something different. I did not sell her yet, buy her!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW thanks for the replys ! I may jut keep her for use in fresh water only ...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

noeettica said:


> WoW thanks for the replys ! I may jut keep her for use in fresh water only ...


No need to panic. With just a little care and proper maintenance a riveted jon will do just fine in salt. As noted above, maintain the paint, rinse well, use plastic bunk slides (carpet will really do a trick on aluminum), and be careful what fasteners you use.


----------

